# Hormonal Skin



## Frustrated Girl (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi All

Am feeling really fed up of having bad skin and wondering whether anyone has any suggestions? Think the infertility investigations, Clomid and 2 pregnancies ending in 2 miscarriages (plus stress!) have had a huge effect and it is really getting me down. Sore spots and breakouts which leave marks and scarring, really not helping my confidence and general mood. Have tried lots of different lotions and potions but starting to wonder whether these actually make a difference when hormones are involved? I eat pretty healthily, lots of veg and wash/cleanse skin twice a day.

Anyone know of a clever cure?! Thanks lots x


----------



## George1976 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi,

I have suffered with bad skin throughout my treatment of clomid, like you I have tried everything I could including various herbal teas.
Drinking loads of water and relaxing excercise such as yoga have really helped calm my skin down. I would love to say there is a miracle cure but I didnt find anything natural that worked. I did start drinking raspberry leaf tea and taking herbal tablets but they all seemed to have a risk attached when TTC. instead I now use proactiv, it has improved my skin but I am still searching..


----------



## Frustrated Girl (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi George

Thanks for your reply. Annoying isn't it?! I have actually been to try out micro dermabrasion today. Too early to say it has made a big difference but I like the idea of it to get rid of dead skin cells and marks/scarring. The therapist was really helpful and offered lots of advice. She told me not to use lotions for 'breakout skin' as these actually strip your skin of its natural oil (which it needs) and without it your body then over compensates and produces more oil. Better to use stuff for 'combination' skin. It also sounds like I am using too much on my skin, I guess to give good coverage but result is I am blocking my pores even more. She suggests a pore minimiser (apparently the Benefit one is good) and then foundation and powder. I was using moisturiser, then a tinted moisturiser on top followed by foundation, powder and concealer...too much! She said spend a bit of money to get a decent pore minimiser but then buy cheaper foundation and powder because these are not going directly on your skin. Also a good exfoliator is key and also an 'enzymatic scrub' which apparently you put on at night then wash off in the morning. Will experiment with a few of these bits and see what happens. Also try the microdermabrasion agin in 4-6 weeks.

Will let you know if I discover anything else! Good luck xx


----------



## George1976 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi,

The benefit skin primer is excellent. MAC makeup covers really well too. I have been recommended to have microdermabrasion , let me know how it goes


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I have had bad skin since I was a teenager. It has been more under control in recent years, although the IVF drugs  do tend to make it go crazy! It is expensive but I try and have a facial every 6 weeks which really helps. I also use the simple range of skincare as it has no fragrance and doesn't stress the skin, as you say above, anything for breakouts usually does more harm than good. Exfoliation at least once a week is really important to get rid of dead skin cells, either with a scrub or a face pack. Toner is also really important after cleansing to close your pores, but pick an alcohol free toner so as not to stress the skin.  The only other thing I use is a cream from the doctors, but be sure to tell your GP to give you something you can use during treatment or pregnancy as some of the prescription ones aren't safe during pregnancy. 

Xxx


----------



## picklet (Aug 16, 2011)

Awwh poor you x just wanted to let you know glamour magazine the issue that's out at the moment has benefit samples attached and the pore minimiser is one of them quite a decent size as well xx

I've not suffered with really bad breakouts but used to have blemishes etc my skin is actually looking really clear at the moment people keep commenting and I think it's the omega capsules and royal jelly as well as probably drinking loads of water about 4l a day ! I'm into week 8 of menopause on prostap and definitely not been getting enough sleep xx 

Hope things improve soon


----------

